# Strela On Logistic's



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That looks very nice BL


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmmm, East meets West









Yes, I rather like it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice Strela Paul.


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

thanks stan what do you think for the vintage model nato perhaps?

paul.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

As the Strela/ Sekonda was used in space missions I did try to find out what kind of strap was fitted to them, no luck though.

Maybe they just used good Russian leather?

I suspect that a Nato wouldn't look out of place though.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I've read a review on the Strela,and now I'm thinking about having one!

I was once offered the old Sekonda version for Â£10 but turned it down as the case was badly worn









that was a silly mistake,I know, but I won't make that mistake again!

regards,

Ian


----------

